# ACSI card



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

I am just checking to see if anyone has a current ACSI card they no longer need and is looking to sell. Thanks. Bill


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Bill,

Wouldnt using someone elses card be potentially problematic? As another card will have their signature on the back would you not have to pretend that you are that person? We have just used ours at 5 different sites in France and at everyone they asked for the card and used the name on the back to start filling in the booking form. 

Just a thought........

Caulkhead


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolutely, you cannot use another persons card. Don't be so tight, pay the money and buy one.
If you can afford to own a motorhome then you can certainly afford an ACSI card.
Gerry


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

Funnily enough I have 2 spare books which contain the required card. I managed to purchase (don't ask) a double set of ACSI. I have been planning to offer them for sale at £10 plus postage. They are brand new and unused - 2 books, plus map booklet and the card is included on the cover. PM me if you want them.

Mags


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you GerryD and Caulkhead. I am grateful to Caulkhead for the info about using an already used card because I have purchased the cards direct from ACSI over a number of years. And, no, GerryD, I was not looking to fiddle the system and get a used card on the cheap. However, I have seen occasions where members do post to say they bought the card but then found circumstances changed and they could not use it and asked if anyone wanted to purchase theirs. Just because you saw Yorks in my username does not mean you can make assumptions!!!

This is entirely the case now and I have taken up the option from Moch. 

Regards

Bill


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Bill,

I must admit that I hadnt considered the possibility of someone having an 'unused' ACSI book. So, everyones happy.....  

Happy travels, 

Caulkhead


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, if the ACSI card is still available I'm interested. They are sold out and CCC want £36 to send me one

thanks

Noel


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Take out a direct debit

They send the book and the card

It's cheaper and you know you've got it

A few sites you've made your money back

Simples  

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Outdoor Bits were advertising them in their newsletter this week although Vicarious and ACSI are allegedly sold out.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Viv am looking into that now
aldra, I don't understand your post,direct debit to whom and for what?

Noel


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

tincan said:


> Thanks Viv am looking into that now
> aldra, I don't understand your post,direct debit to whom and for what?
> 
> Noel


Go to . . . . .

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/subscription/uc33-l2-n667/

. . . and you can subscribe for future editions at the price of €10.94 plus p&p saving €4.

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Directly to ASCI 

They take it each year

And send us the book

I think it lasts three years then needs renewing

But they send an email to remind

Aldra


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt response but I'm afraid your advice is only good from next year. I'm looking for a 2014 book and card to use when we go to Europe for Aug/Sept and the website says they're all sold, hence the request to buy one of the two offered in this post last month

Noel


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Tincan
James at Anchorpointmotorhomes.com (near Birdhill off M7) is advertising ACSI on his website and the last time I was there he had some.
Ian


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I have just bought one from Outdoor Bits. £16 including postage, I think. I was just delighted to get it. As you say, Vicarious books and Amazon were sold out. 

Val


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

oldtart said:


> I have just bought one from Outdoor Bits. £16 including postage, I think. I was just delighted to get it. As you say, Vicarious books and Amazon were sold out.
> 
> Val


Ditto, ordered mine last Friday.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just arrived in the post and I thought they had sent me two books by mistake but then I saw it was Part 1 and Part 2. I haven't ordered them for quite a while but last time it was just the one book.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Caravan Club are still offering UK ACSI cards - £13.50 + £2.50 p&p - so same price as Outdoor Bits (assuming you're a CC member)

ordered mine yesterday


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, fatbuddha! I hadn't realised you could get them from the CC.

Val


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

neither did I until I had a look yesterday!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Got mine as well today from Outdoor Bits £16. 

Val


----------

